# ProfiNet - hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen ?



## HighTec (13 Januar 2006)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessiern, ob schon jemand mal echte praktische Erfahrungen mit ProfiNet gesammelt hat. Welche Vorteile hat es und evtl. welche Nachteile hat es. Ich mache von Zeit zu Zeit ein paar Projekte und manchmal bieten sich da neue Möglichkeiten mit anderen Bussystemen.
Hat ProfiNet rein vom srukturellem Aufbau einen Vorteil gegenüber Profibus?


----------



## centipede (14 Januar 2006)

Hi,
zuerst mal die Frage geht es hier um Profinet IO (Profibus DP) oder um Profinet CBA (Profibus FDL/FMS) ?

Da IO dem Profibus DP entspricht, denke ich mal du meinst das. 
Hier ist mom das Problem, das man hier nur eine Sternstruktur aufbauen kann, da die wenigsten (mir ist nur die ET200S/PN bekannt) Teilnehmer einen integrierten Switch für eine Linienstruktur besitzen.
Auch die verfügbaren Gerätevarianten halten sich noch etwas in Grenzen, aber es wird stetig besser.
Der Preis spricht auch noch klar für PB.
Von der praktischen Seite her ist PN IO sehr einfach zu handeln, man vergibt jedem Gerät einen Technologischen Namen und das wars. Die Vergabe der IP-Adressen übernimmt der Controler (Master).
Es gibt genauso GSD Dateien um den Katalog zu aktualisieren, eigentlich genauso wie beim PB.
Ich pers. habe bis jetzt nur mal einen Testaufbau gemacht um zu "spielen". Ging sehr schnell und einfach, die Buszeiten sind erstaunlich schnell.

Naja das waren so meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

naja ich denke er meint wohl Industrial ethernet das jezt sehr stark im kommen ist weil in den unternehmen einfach schon jahrelange erfahrung im Netzwerkbereich vorhanden ist und somit ein umstieg leichter fällt 
auserdem sind die buszeiten von bis zu 100mbit natürlich dem profibus überlegen ....
Ich selber habe auch nur einen Profinet kurs mit verschiedenen Übungsracks durchgeführt wie z.b. 2 racks miteinander verbinden .
ein weiterer vorteil ist z.b. das man beim laptop keinen teuren cp mehr braucht da man einfach per netzwerkkabel projektieren und programmieren kann ..


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2006)

Die Buslaufzeiten sind Profibus überlegen?!

Naja nur bedingt und das auch nur durch technische Tricks, es muss auf eine durchgängige Profinet-Architektur geachtet werden,
also Profinet zertifizierte Switche, Router ...
dann trifft diese Aussage vielleicht zu.

Weil in einem TCP/IP Netzwerk die Laufzeit im Grunde unkalkulierbar ist, es kann schneller sein muss aber nicht.

Der Trick an diesen Profinet ist nun ein spezieller Protokoll-Header der wiederum nur von Profinet-Switchen erkannt wird und dann diese Packete
bevorzugt durchlässt.

Das ganze hat mit Ethernet eigentlich höchstens die Grundstrucktur gemein.

Profinet funktioniert zwar auch mit Standardnetzwerk-Hardware, aber dann mit unkalkulierbaren Aktualisierungszeiten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo High Tec

Also wir haben eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es müssen keine speziellen Komponenten verwendet werden. 

Unser Aufbau ist völlig gemischt 

PMA Vario
Simatic S5 150U
ET200S
MP370
etc.

Der Hauptgrund für Profinet ist eigentlich das Zusammenbringen der einzelnen Bussysteme auf eine einheitliche Schiene.
In erster Linie natürlich Denzentraler Peripherie.

Also wir haben nur positive Erfahrungen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## centipede (5 Februar 2006)

Tom19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo High Tec
> 
> PMA Vario
> Simatic S5 150U
> ...



ich denke du verwechselt hier Profibus mit Profinet, denn meines Wissens gibt es für eine 150U keine Profinetanschaltung


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Nein verwechsel ich nicht.

Die 150 ist mit einer CP1430 angebunden !


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Nachtrag

Natürlich läuft bei der 150 kein Profinet I/O Controller ich wollte nur die Möglichkeit zeigen das selbst der Mischbetrieb völlig problemlos funktioniert.

Als reiner Profinet Teilnehmer arbeiten nur die ET200s Stationen.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
eine ausführliche Systembeschreibung zu Profinet gibt es auf der bekannten Siemens Homepage unter der Beitrags-ID 19292127.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## HighTec (14 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

danke für eure Hilfe. Jetzt weiß ich etwas mehr. 
Mein Projekt wofür ich ein Bussystem brauche erstreckt sich durch meine ganze Firma. Damit sollen von verschiedenen Aggregaten (auch ohne CPU) Informationen und Meldungen abgerufen werden. Dafür war es für mich halt interresant zu erfahren ob schon jemand mit PN gearbeitet hat, sonst würde ich lieber auf den bewährten Profibus setzten. Dort kann ich Linien- und Sternstrucktur aufbauen . Also ich sehe schon während ich hier tippe, daß ich mich eigentlich schon für PB entschieden habe .

Gruß HighTec


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2006)

*Profinet starterkit*

Hallo!
Bei Phoenix Contact gib es ein recht günstiges Profinet Starterkit.
Da sind alle Komponenten dabei um mit Profinet erste Erahrungen zu sammeln, also ich habe das Kit seid einigen Tagen am laufen und bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------

